# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Tableti më i mirë !?

## Wordless

Përshëndetje !

Kam dëshirë të blej një tablet, pavarsisht nga çmimi por e dua që të jetë më e mira.

A mund të më ndihmoni në zgjedhjen e duhur ?

Faleminderit !

----------


## freeopen

Tablet android - smartphone gjigant
Ipad si me siper.

Meqenese kerkon me te mirin (nuk ka me te mire absolut per shume arsye) dhe buxheti a lejon vetem nje eshte qe mund te quhet tablet, Surface Pro2.

" target="_blank">

Nese thua shifren qe mund te shpenzosh dhe perdorimin qe do besh me tabletin atehere behet e lehte zgjedhja.Ky tablet nuk eshte thjesht tablet por dhe nje kompiuter sepse monton Windows 8.1 x86,pra mund te instalosh dhe programet qe instalohen ne nje kompiuter normal ( cdo tablet windows x86 eshte nje kompiuter).

ps; e di qe do nisin ''mollefansat'' te kundershtojne por realiteti eshte ky, androidianet as qe duhet te flasin.

----------

Ardi_Pg_ID (09-04-2014)

----------


## francovice

Jam plotesisht dakort me freeopen! Si nga parametrat fizik ashtu dhe nga cilesia Surface Pro2 nuk ka te krahasuar me asnje tablet tjeter!

----------


## ATMAN

> Përshëndetje !
> 
> Kam dëshirë të blej një tablet, pavarsisht nga çmimi por e dua që të jetë më e mira.
> 
> A mund të më ndihmoni në zgjedhjen e duhur ?
> 
> Faleminderit !


tableti me i mire eshte ai qe te ben pune ty,kjo varet se ca do te besh ti me tabletin tend , duke qene se te gjithe qe po dalin se fundmi jane multimedial dhe bejne pothuajse te njejtat gjera , ndryshimi eshte se ka sisteme te hapura si linux dhe android dhe  sisteme te mbyllura si windows dhe mac 

pastaj shiko dhe potencialin ne hardware  dhe vendos 

duke qene se sistemet e hapura kane fituar shume terren keto kohet e fundit me duhet te them se eshte me mire te kesh nje te tille

gjithsesi kjo eshte ceshtje se ca te ben pune ty dhe jo  cmimi percakton se kush eshte me e mire per ty

eshte dicka qe varet nga shija personale e gjithsejcilit ,pyt 99 vete dhe bej si di vete

----------


## Wordless

Çfarë dua të bëj me një tablet ?

1 - Më duhet që të punoj me programin e punës Autodesk

2 - Bateria t'i mbajë sa më gjatë që të jetë e mundur

3 - Webcam të ketë një megapixel të lartë

4 - Hapja e programeve të jetë sa më e shpejtë

dmth gjëra të vogla kërkoj  :perqeshje:

----------


## freeopen

> ATMAN;......tableti me i mire eshte ai qe te ben pune ty,kjo varet se ca do te besh ti me tabletin tend , duke qene se te gjithe qe po dalin se fundmi jane multimedial dhe bejne pothuajse te njejtat gjera , ndryshimi eshte se ka sisteme te hapura si linux dhe android dhe  sisteme te mbyllura si windows dhe mac


te gjithe e dine qe ''mjeti'' (ne kete rast tablet) me i mire eshte ai qe te ben pune.Ke te drejte kur thua te gjithe tabletat se fundmi jane multimediale,por ka dhe persona qe duan dhe tableta profesionale qe vlejne shumen e paguar.




> duke qene se sistemet e hapura kane fituar shume terren keto kohet e fundit me duhet te them se eshte me mire te kesh nje te tille


Sistem i hapur per tablet eshte vetem android,distrot linux as qe po marrin rrugen mobile me perjashtim te disa ekzemplareve.




> gjithsesi kjo eshte ceshtje se ca te ben pune ty dhe jo  cmimi percakton se kush eshte me e mire per ty


Nese do nje tablet per ta perdorur ne menyre profesionale zgjedhja e vetme bie mbi tabletat qe montojne windows x86,jane te vetmit qe personifikojne fjalen tablet ne kuptimin e plote te saj,mund te instalosh cdo software qe instalon ne nje kompiuter.

''Tabletat'' qe montojne android jane thjesht smartphona me permasa me te medha dhe asgje me teper,po ashtu dhe Ipad jane e njejta gje nuk kane ndonje ndryshim nga iphone, thjesht jane me te medhenj,kjo sdo te thote qe jane te pavlere,me ta mund te navigosh ne internet,mund te luash ''candy crash'',mund t'iu montosh nje rom qe deshiron,por kur te provosh te instalosh Adobe Acrobat x86 mesazhi qe do marresh eshte ''not supported''.Tabletat android dhe Ipad per multimedialita jane ne nivelet me te larta,ndersa per produktivitet lene per te deshiruar.

Wordles Surface Pro 2 eshte nje nga tabletat me te mire dhe cmimi qe paguan per te respekton nje me nje specifikat e tij.
Windows 8.1 Pro (jo Rt)
Intel i5 
Dy webcam Hd (720p),Usb 3.0, lexues skede microSDXC,Displayport,Pena digitalizata,Microsoft Office,Monitor Clear Type Full Hd 10,6'' e keshtu me radhe.
I vetmi problem eshte qe duhet te blesh (nese ) versionin me 128 GB sepse versioni me 64 GB te mbeten vetem gjysma e tyre,gjysmen e ze sistemi operativ bashke me softwar te instaluar.

----------


## Wordless

Faleminderit x sugjerimet !

----------


## ATMAN

> Çfarë dua të bëj me një tablet ?
> 
> 1 - Më duhet që të punoj me programin e punës Autodesk
> 
> 2 - Bateria t'i mbajë sa më gjatë që të jetë e mundur
> 
> 3 - Webcam të ketë një megapixel të lartë
> 
> 4 - Hapja e programeve të jetë sa më e shpejtë
> ...


1- programim qe kerkon te fundit 2014 e ke ne torrent 

2- bateria shkon pothuajse  njesoj te te gjitha tabletet 

3- webam e ke te shkruar parametrat teknike te pc 

4- shpejtesia e hapjes se programeve varet nga procesori qe ka brenda pc ( me i miri procesor shkon diku te 800 euro)

meqe nuk e ke problem cmimin te sugjeroj ta gjesh tabletin me te shtrenjte ne treg ose online dhe patjeter qe do ti kete brenda ato qe kerkon

----------


## NIKOLA TESLA

ipad 3 shume i mire teper i qendrueshem, bateria nja 6 ore mban ky qe kam une. apple ka stabilitet, ndersa nga androidet vetem HTC eshte i persosuri.
gjithsesi kjo eshte ceshtje shijesh sepse pak a shume te gjithe e bejne punen.
duhet ti provosh te dy sistemet IOS dhe Android qe te besh vete zgjedhjen..

----------


## mia@

Top ten thote ky linku.  :buzeqeshje: 
http://m.techradar.com/news/mobile-c...-today-1079603

----------


## Lexuesi_

Tableti ma i mire prej krejtve.
Une per vete e kisha marr Sony Experia Z2 ( tablet ) shume i smut

----------


## Elian70

e c'ndryshim ka Surface Pro 2 nga topi i lales (laptopi)????
pastaj ne krahasim me mollat Surface Pro 2 ka doppio cmim...pashe ne internet por asgje te vecante...
me duket se jane thjesht per nxenesit e shkolles per detyrat e klases...

p.s. a sherben per grafiken (photoshop, coreldraw, premiere, illustrator, indesign, 3d max, cinema 4d etj.-->te gjitha bashke)? sa per baterine keto programe nuk xhirojne as gjysem ore...

----------


## ATMAN

nokia 2520 tablet i persosur

----------


## freeopen

> Elian7                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               e c'ndryshim ka Surface Pro 2 nga topi i lales (laptopi)????


Pikerisht fakti qe nuk kane ndryshim e ben kete aparat nje nga me te miret,ke nje kompiuter me vete me peshe dhe permasa te reduktuara dhe kjo nuk eshte minus por eshte nje plus i madh.Nese flasim per produktivitet eshte nga me te miret,nese flasim per facebook apo instagram mua me mjafton dhe nje tablet kinez prej 130 $ i cili kryen cdo funksin si dhe mollet.



> pastaj ne krahasim me mollat Surface Pro 2 ka doppio cmim...pashe ne internet por asgje te vecante


Ne internet vetem ke pare mesa duket,as ke lexuar dhe as je thelluar ne ate qe ke pare.Pro 2 nuk eshte nje konkurent i IPad Air,konkurenti i tij eshte Surface 2 RT qe kushton me pak se iPad dhe te ofron shume me teper se molla duke nisur nga 2 GB ram,memorie espandibile(lexues skede memorie) 64 gb,Usb 3.0 full size,porte hdmi,webcam frontale 3.5 megapixel,Office Microsoft (vetem office kushton 90-100 euro),mundesi per te ndare display ne dy pjese dhe te punosh njekohesisht e keshtu me radhe,ndersa per mollen keto aksesore duhet ti blesh me vete,pra shpenzime te tjera te cilat e rritin jashte mase cmimin final te aparatit.
Konfigurazioni baze i iPad (16 gb) kushton me teper se konfigurazioni baze i Surface RT (64 gb)



> me duket se jane thjesht per nxenesit e shkolles per detyrat e klases...


no koment :Mos: 



> p.s. a sherben per grafiken (photoshop, coreldraw, premiere, illustrator, indesign, 3d max, cinema 4d etj.-->te gjitha bashke)?


I je pergjigjur vete kesaj pyetje



> Elian7                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               e c'ndryshim ka Surface Pro 2 nga topi i lales (laptopi)????


pra eshte nje tablet-pc,cdo software qe xhiron ne kompiuter xhiron dhe te ky aparat.



> photoshop, coreldraw, premiere, illustrator, indesign, 3d max, cinema 4d etj.-->te gjitha bashke


 :Mos: ,keto te gjitha bashke nuk funksionojne as ne kompiuterat e NASA.

Video dimostrative.



ps; vetem Wacom Pen qe ka Pro 2 kushton rreth 100$
pps; dhe Nokia 2520 qe permend Atman eshte i shkelqyer.

----------


## xubuntu

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 10.1 2014 Edition

----------


## Elian70

@ freeopen

meqe tema ishte per tabletin me te mire dhe mua me interesonte ajo qe nuk e dispononte as NASA kisha ndermend te blija nje te tille:
http://store.apple.com/it/buy-mac/im.../A&step=config (qe i perfshin te gjitha me duket)

dua te them qe tableti per cfare dhe kujt i duhet??? kalamaqeve, pasi nje qe shpenzon ose shpenzon ose hic...
sa per videon idiote demostrative e pashe dhe s'vlen hic fare dhe e kuptova qe as e ke pare fare ti vete se ndryshe nuk do e postoje...e kam per ata qe duan te bejne piktura digjitale si intuos etj....
nese e keni mendjen per Word-in punon dhe xhiron akoma shume mire edhe ne windows 98....
kur une shkruajta, nuk ju referova lojerave pasi nuk me interesojne gje qe ja vlen per kete tablet (apo te gjithe versionet e rinj qe kane dale)
sa per topin e lalit kete e preferoj akoma se ka monitorin 15'' dhe jo 10'' gje qe per grafiken ka rendesi...kurse per peshen s'besoj te jete problem per te rriturit...

p.s. i kam lexuar aq mire sa na kane rrjepur te gjalle.....

----------


## Marya

ai qe i reziston shokut nqs gruaja do te ta hedhe nga dritarja

----------


## thirsty

> ai qe i reziston shokut nqs gruaja do te ta hedhe nga dritarja


Po ai qe I reziston shoqes nqs burri do te ta hedhe nga dritarja?

----------


## Marya

> Po ai qe I reziston shoqes nqs burri do te ta hedhe nga dritarja?


Hahaha
Kur thashe shokut u kisha fjalen tek goditja ( crash test)

----------


## thirsty

> Hahaha
> Kur thashe shokut u kisha fjalen tek goditja ( crash test)


E di marya e di  :perqeshje:  

 tronditjes  :perqeshje:

----------

